# Feeding



## Robinsonamberjo (May 13, 2018)

Hi. I got my 2 budgies a week ago. I’ve read a lot about diet. I know they need veggies and fruits in addition to seed. I have a seed cup and another cup that I have put veggies a fruit in. They have not eaten anything I’ve offered other than the seed. I tried spinach torn into pieces, carrots diced, apple diced and a blackberry. I have mandarin orange I’m going to try next. Should I be offering it a different way or is there veggies and fruits that buggies love. Especially what should I give them for a veggie. I’ve seen list of what is okay to feed but not a list of what they like the most. Just read to try different things. I’m worried I’m not giving them the diet they need.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies posted at the top of each section of the forum. 
Most basic questions have been answered there. 

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.
The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. 

Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

Using Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother)
as a natural pro-biotic is very beneficial to your budgies:

Apple Cider Vinegar

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source.

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized Zupreem fruity pellets. Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together. My birds have three separate dishes each with a different brand/flavor of pellets available to them 24/7. Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean newspapers on the bottom grate of the cages. I sprinkle their morning ration on the paper so they can forage for the seeds. I then do the same thing in the evenings (after replacing the soiled newspaper with clean) and again allow them to forage for their seed.

All of my birds have the option to eat the available pellets whenever they like throughout the day and they all enjoy them!

__________________
With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice! 

It's great to have you on the forums, you've come to the best place to learn even more about the very best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions after reading through all the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around the forums! :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As was mentioned, it can take certain budgies months to try a new food. Presenting it in different ways might help. Cutting small, leaving chunks, clipping lettuce to the bars, etc. might make the offering more appealing. Sprinkling Harrison’s mash over the food is another thing you might want to try.

Looking over our Stickies and Articles, as well as the links you received from FaeryBee, is a great way to find answers to the more common questions. If after reading over the material in our resources, you still have questions, let us know.


----------

